# What up at the Mo



## STEELCHASER5150 (Aug 23, 2006)

If i'm there first (early bird/worm,,public water)then i let'em know, if they want to get physical then that's ok to. Most of the time it's a cussin and yellin match,most of-em are sissy's anyway...


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a few friends with jets on the river and after a few trips out there I really don't want to be seen with them.They run aroud on plane washing out precious riverbank,verbal abuse.All that does is make the property owners want to ban motors again ,they want it like the PM. I'm glad I can sit this one out.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I like fishing from the boat but it would not hurt me one bit too see that upper section of the Mo w/ a motor ban.


----------



## Stealheadslayer (Dec 28, 2009)

lol...Hey winter run where did you find that under the chair dude? That's some funny ****!

I'll say it like this fella's (and some will get it and some will be offended)...if you put your time in...crowds don't matter....most of the shmucks on the river, crowd each other because they don't know wear to fish..but when the crowds are that bad the fish go "Hide"...if you know wear they "hide" you won't have to deal with A holes! On small rivers though I understand your frustration...in those situations sometimes you just can't get away from em...but on the MO...it's do-able. Fished the MO last sun....river was rediculous w boats...boats that were NOT catching any fish...however the boat I was on did pretty good...I went 6 for 15...had a little issue with the hook to land ratio obviously...but nonetheless....a good day! I have to admit I fished w a guy that has fish the MO for over 50 years...I guess that probably helped...


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

HaHa samsteel. I am still chuckling to myself.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

mcfish said:


> HaHa samsteel. I am still chuckling to myself.


..


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Anyone have a river temp?


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Got to Pine St. launch around 7, and put in. Water was a little low and we had a rough go with the prop, but still made it. Basically, seen a ton of fish being hooked up. We used spawn, jigs, and fly's had takes on everything, water is super clear, warming fast and dropping. I switched leaders to 6lb fluoro. But I was on the tail end of a roll and it was getting weak. I hooked a nice male, about 12,13 lbs had a few good head shakes and lost it. Caught females that were dropping eggs. Nymph's where doing good early, spawn at high sun, at end of the day we went to jigs in deeper holes, and spawn. Good day, long trip, excelent fishing. Morning bite was awsome, mid day, was slow, and late afternoon, was decent. Thanks for all the info, next week, Big Man. If it aint to late.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice Report,Fin.
A skeg guard will help almost cure the outboard prop blues.
I used to run the Mo with a 19' powerdrifter outfitted with a 75hp Yamaha prop. I went with a Mac's River Runner as an alternative to a pump. Never looked back after that purchase.
wint


----------



## Stryker (Sep 30, 2008)

wintrrun said:


> Nice Report,Fin.
> A skeg guard will help almost cure the outboard prop blues.
> I used to run the Mo with a 19' powerdrifter outfitted with a 75hp Yamaha prop. I went with a Mac's River Runner as an alternative to a pump. Never looked back after that purchase.
> wint


After busting the mid-plate early this month and eating props, this might be a worthwhile investment for me.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's the Link to the Website:
http://www.propsavers.com/


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, Win, just bought one imediately. I have a brand new prop this will save it 4 sure. I was waiting basically untill this prop couldnt be used no more before switching, but I could feel it vibrateing prety bad already. Which obviously is bad for the lower end. Now maybe I wont need to sell this boat and buy a tracy's. 

I seen alot of power drifters out there. More than in past years. They look cool, whats up with the popularity of these now?.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

fishing-finlander said:


> Thanks, Win, just bought one imediately. I have a brand new prop this will save it 4 sure. I was waiting basically untill this prop couldnt be used no more before switching, but I could feel it vibrateing prety bad already. Which obviously is bad for the lower end. Now maybe I wont need to sell this boat and buy a tracy's.
> 
> I seen alot of power drifters out there. More than in past years. They look cool, whats up with the popularity of these now?.


Just remember this Fin,
They are a tool to help you save your prop. They are not the end all do all.
Keep your motor unlocked so that if you do hit something under power that the motor will be able to raise itself up and slide over the obstacle.
If your running a manual motor it will scare ya the first time it kicks up.
Know your river and still take caution around the gravel - boulder fields of the Mo. You can still side strike a boulder with the prop.

What i liked most about the power drifters was that you got the best of both worlds. A sled style boat for running rivers under power that was easy to control when rowing.
I kick myself in the butt sometimes for having sold my Fish-Rite. About a year after i did the hulls skyrocketed in price. Oh Well live and learn.
wint


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have the prop guard. It definately isn't a cure all. Works good if you hit a log, large rock or will float your motor across shallow sand if we don't keep it locked. But if you are in shallow gravel and idleing your prop will suck up bit of gravel and destroy it quickly. Best thing to do is stay on plane and blow through shallow gravel section, though it is a bit scary. I sometimes get cavitation in sharp turns so with the prop guard if have to tilt my motor down lower in the water then I would like. Also after a bit of use and hitting stuff on ocassion check the bolts on it, mine was loose as hell a couple weeks ago. It is still worth the money.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

I bought a macks several years ago after cracking a skeg under the train trestle bridge in Niles . That and a little common sense go a long way .


Jward


----------

